# Savory Energy Bars????



## Tri_Leigh (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know of any savory energy bars on the market? 
I'm sick of all the sweet stuff, tried making some myself, they were ok but a bit heavy, any recipe ideas?


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here's some*



Tri_Leigh said:


> Does anyone know of any savory energy bars on the market?
> I'm sick of all the sweet stuff, tried making some myself, they were ok but a bit heavy, any recipe ideas?


Scroll down to "Nutrition Tips"...http://www.cptips.com/toc.htm#table

I don't have the time (or want to make time  ) for the 'home-made' versions...I've gotten in the habit of using Quaker's Breakfast Squares....tasty, not too sweet, doesn't get gooey when hot, mylar packaged and not too expensive....18/$8 @ Sam's or 6/$3.30 at the grocery...

btw...if you do make your own, use Blackstrap Molasses in lieu of other sweeteners.....lots of vitamins/minerals in it. (re: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/cgi-bin/list_nut_edit.pl )

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

Enjoy!


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*I forgot to add*



Tri_Leigh said:


> Does anyone know of any savory energy bars on the market?


Once you find a website that offers the information you're seeking, you can instantly find similar, related sites by doing the following:

a) Go to Tools on your tool-bar at the top of your screen.
b) Select: Show Related Links.

There will be a list of simlar, related sites displayed on the left of your screen (& the name, address, telephone number, etc. of the present site you have displayed)


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Clif Apricot bars are about the only ones I can stomach.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

Cliff bars. Maybe there is some correlation between their "less good for you" that they taste better too.

They have sweet ones, but some aren't too bad.


----------



## jw25 (Feb 23, 2004)

Tri_Leigh said:


> Does anyone know of any savory energy bars on the market?
> I'm sick of all the sweet stuff, tried making some myself, they were ok but a bit heavy, any recipe ideas?


The Clif Mojo bars are pretty savory, but they're crunchy, too, and probably kind of hard to chew on the bike. I really liked the Curry Cashew and Honey Roasted Peanut flavors, but doing a web search, it looks like they're being discontinued.
There's a few Clif Bar flavors that aren't too sweet; Apricot, Black Cherry Almond, and Cranberry Apple Cherry are tangy. I really liked the Apple Crisp Powerbars, but haven't used them in a few years, so no idea of availability.
Lately, I've been using homebrew drinks almost exclusively - half sucros, half glucose, with a dose of maltodextrin if I need more calories. Works pretty well, and I like having control over the ingredients.
Jon.


----------



## vo2 max (Apr 10, 2004)

Powerbar harvest do it for me most of the time,other times I go for a bagle.
The thing that I like about the powerbar is that it has 10grams of protein


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

allen lim's protein/energy bars:

In order to make Allen's Sushi Rice Bars, your shopping list is blissfully short:

3 cups cooked Calrose Sushi Rice (note that this is ~1.2 cups of uncooked rice)
6 eggs
Bragg's Liquid Aminos
6 pieces of bacon or prosciutto
Salt
Balsamic Vinegar
If you can't find Calrose, you can use other sushi rice. It's essential, though, to use sushi rice because stickiness is key to this recipe. The whole idea is that this is mid-ride food, i.e. you carry it in your jersey pocket. It's the stickness of the rice that glues the bars together. Make sure to follow the rice directions carefully, especially the part about letting the rice sit to cool once you're done cooking it. We found that this adds to its stickiness.

If you're using bacon instead of prosciutto, cook it as the rice simmers. Then scramble the 6 eggs with a healthy drizzling of the Bragg's. (We found Bragg's in the 'organic' section of a decent local grocery store. If you can't find any, Soy Sauce is an adequate substitute). Break up the bacon into very small pieces and mix it with the eggs, then mix this with the cooked rice. As you're mixing it up, drizzle on more Bragg's and salt to taste.

Once the rice, eggs, and pork are all uniformly mixed, spoon it all into a 6"x 6" baking dish or Tupperware. The latter is preferable since the bars are less prone to sticking to the Tupperware. Once everything is spooned in, smooth it out then mash it downward with superhuman pressure using a silicone (not metal!) spatula. This oomph is the key to getting the bars to stick together. Mash it like a man! Use a silicone spatula so the rice won't stick to it. Once you're done, drizzle on a liberal amount of balsamic vinegar.

Let it sit for 20 minutes, then carefully cut them into small bars. One pan should yield 18-24 bars. According to the NYT, Allen wraps them in foil for the team -- we can see how saran wrap would be too sticky.

While we fully recognize that the big-picture nutritional requirements of a rider in the Tour de France are vastly different from a Cat 3 prepping for summertime crits, we nevertheless gave the bars a shot both in the lunchroom, and out on the bike --

From a lunch standpoint, the sushi bars were excellent. Between the dense texture of the sushi rice and the soy flavor of the Bragg's, it was a lesson in how much of the pleasure we take from sushi is, in fact, derived from the rice and the soy. The fluffiness of the eggs nicely disrupted the constancy of the rice texture. Combined with the salty bacon and the exquisite balsamic vinegar, it was delicious. Making this for breakfast or lunch -- bike ride be damned -- is something we'll do in the future.

What about eating them on the bike? For starters, this is where making sure you mash the daylights of out them during the prep process is key. If the consistency is too loose, you'll lose half a bar in bits and pieces as you ride down the road. And while big-ringing it down a country highway isn't necessarily the best way to savor homemade food, we found the saltiness of the Bragg's and the bacon to be especially nice in comparison to our usual fare. It was a treat. The only downside, in fact, is that they were so yummy we ate too many at once. We wouldn't call these bars "heavy" to stomach, but we'd advise you to dose them out much like you would a gel -- maybe have one every 45min or hour on a long ride. Inhaling 2 or 3 at once is a surefire way to feel over-stuffed -- not a great sensation as you ready for the next big climb on that day's parcours.

One final note on these bars: While we're in the business of selling gels and the like and would love to have you buy more of them from us, the cost savings inherent to making these bars in comparison to buying a box of gels is pretty ridiculous. And it's not just a matter of how much food you get per dollar by making them. The superior nutrition and culinary variety are both sure to benefit your body and your spirit.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

For bars...I love Cliff Builder bars...can't get enough of them.

For something that tastes good and gives great long term energy try fig newtons if you haven't.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Like someone else said- Powerbar harvest bars are not as sweet as some. No artificial sweeteners, either, which I like. 

As far as Clif bars go, I usually get the black cherry almond ones if I want one that's not as sweet.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Tri_Leigh said:


> Does anyone know of any savory energy bars on the market?
> I'm sick of all the sweet stuff, tried making some myself, they were ok but a bit heavy, any recipe ideas?


Several years ago, I found some energy bars in France that were salty and had cheese in them. I can't remember the name of the brand and I never have seen anything like it in the US. You always could stick a ham and cheese sandwhich in your pocket or buy a bag of potato chips at a convenience store.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Cliff Mojo's and EFS bars for me. My wife can't handle the sweeter stuff either. The EFS bars are the only ones that she likes. Try one.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

+1 on the Fig Newtons.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

clif has new mojo flavors. much better than before.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Cliff Blocks for me, an apple or orange is also tasty. Or PB,bannanas,honey, on whole wheat is an old standby for long distance. I know an old state champion that swears by snapping into a Slim Jim and quaffing a Coke. Seems to work for him, he's super fast(mtn or road).


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> For bars...I love Cliff Builder bars...can't get enough of them.
> 
> .


You haven't been eating them long enough.

Savory energy bar = a contradiction in terms

Its a wonder someone hasn't thought of making them. I get so sick of sweet stuff.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Bacon is pretty savory.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the crunchy peanut butter Clif Bars. I dont find them sweet at all.


----------



## cwk2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are still looking for a savory nutrition/energy bar, check out Journey Bars - www.journeybar.com. They are the only ones I've seen...


----------



## GroceryGal (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes! Me too and I found these new Mediterra Bars. They're truly savory. I'm allergic to walnuts so I haven't tried the Black Olive/Walnut/Chive, but my friend loved it. I like the Sundried Tomato/Basil/Capers. It's filling and the labels are clean. Not sweet at all. I've seen them at Target, Sprouts and Pharmaca. But I think you can buy online at Mediterra | Nutrition to Power a Naturally Active Lifestyle. Good luck.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

GroceryGal said:


> Yes! Me too and I found these new Mediterra Bars. They're truly savory. I'm allergic to walnuts so I haven't tried the Black Olive/Walnut/Chive, but my friend loved it. I like the Sundried Tomato/Basil/Capers. It's filling and the labels are clean. Not sweet at all. I've seen them at Target, Sprouts and Pharmaca. But I think you can buy online at Mediterra | Nutrition to Power a Naturally Active Lifestyle. Good luck.


You dredged a 4 year old thread for your first post? Does Grocerygal work for Mditerra? Haha! Must be? Hard to imagine the use separate facilities for making their differenrpt products right? If you are allergic to walnuts how is it that they aren't cross handling and contaminating their other flavor combinations?


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Clif bars have soy and a high glycemic load. Fine
for during a ride, but pre ride I find it elevates my
blood sugar level. Same for most of the others.
Larabars work best for me pre ride, moderately
sustained blood sugar levels and caloric supplementation
of the glycogen levels required for high intensity training.
Nothing in them but dates and nuts. Nuts alone don't
give me the quicker carb profile I need pre ride.


----------

